# mushrooms



## younggun (Apr 11, 2008)

any one found any morels yet? a couple of people have told me they have found some already.


----------



## deeker (Apr 11, 2008)

I am looking....for the tastey gritty little buggers....been a bit cold though.
  

Kevin Davis
Ruff Cutts


----------



## 55chevyparts (Apr 12, 2008)

Few people have been finding dark ones in SW MO for about a week and a half. Lighter one should be popping up in a week or so. Supposed to be in the 20's in a day or two so I don't know haw that will effect them. Need to get out and find some and catch some crappie for a nice meal... homemade hot rolls... umm.....why am I hungry now after just having breakfast.


----------



## yooper (Apr 12, 2008)

going to be a while yet here to start looken. I can usually find 20 to 30 pounds In an area on my deer hunting property. Although I don't eat em my self I enjoy looken for them. 
we both dry and freez them....and there eaten fresh of course . what do you all do to perserve them? and do you have any good recipes?


----------



## Burvol (Apr 12, 2008)

Oh it's on Cleatus!!! They are just starting where I am at. The Verpas (early, or called false Morel) were EVERYWHERE this year, which usually indicates a good year for the trues.


----------



## younggun (Apr 12, 2008)

needs to warm up just a bit more. as far as recipes go the is fried , just like a green tomato. never had any last long enough to need to preserve them.


----------



## EDMman (Apr 21, 2008)

Found a few grays friday evning. This week should bring them on.


----------



## dimanager (Apr 21, 2008)

55chevyparts said:


> Few people have been finding dark ones in SW MO for about a week and a half. Lighter one should be popping up in a week or so. Supposed to be in the 20's in a day or two so I don't know haw that will effect them. Need to get out and find some and catch some crappie for a nice meal... homemade hot rolls... umm.....why am I hungry now after just having breakfast.



What time shall I be there?

Sam


----------



## gremlin (Apr 22, 2008)

there just starting to pop up here. I batter mine and fry them. OOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHH boy i cant wait.


----------



## klickitatsacket (Apr 23, 2008)

just the false morels so far


----------



## ross_scott (Apr 23, 2008)

Been getting loads of fresh feild mushrooms over here mainly brown mushrooms and damn they are a good feed been filling up my hat with them nearly everyday


----------



## dumbhunter (Apr 23, 2008)

*can you say yummy*

already been eating on mine ive found so far. most are yellows and grays. found out to many scurvy dogs hitting my honey hole. been putting in my garden and bingo- found a dozen right at edge of the woods. to words: very tasty


----------



## ClimbinArbor (Apr 25, 2008)

love the browns. slice em 1/4 inch and fryem up. 

lil tips; try looking around the bases of trees, especially the ones with dense foliage all around, and always try to be near a source of water. 

happy hunting


----------



## gremlin (Apr 26, 2008)

*a little helpful info*

when washing your morels instead of tossing the water find a shaded area on your property and dump the water. give it a yr or two and youll have them popping up. try to refrain from using salt water or lemon juice to clean them as this kills the spores


----------



## ClimbinArbor (Apr 26, 2008)

gremlin said:


> when washing your morels instead of tossing the water find a shaded area on your property and dump the water. give it a yr or two and youll have them popping up. try to refrain from using salt water or lemon juice to clean them as this kills the spores



man i wish i had some rep left to give you for that!!!!


----------



## gremlin (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## pdqdl (Apr 28, 2008)

You guys are making me sad. I haven't found more than ten for over 20 years.

Two reasons: 
1. Spring business rush gets in the way of enjoying life.
2. Runaway deer populations get them all. Local gun ordinances have chased off the hunters, now there are so many deer we could hunt them with a slingshot.


----------



## gremlin (Apr 28, 2008)

wow


----------



## ClimbinArbor (May 1, 2008)

pdqdl said:


> You guys are making me sad. I haven't found more than ten for over 20 years.
> 
> Two reasons:
> 1. Spring business rush gets in the way of enjoying life.
> 2. Runaway deer populations get them all. Local gun ordinances have chased off the hunters, now there are so many deer we could hunt them with a slingshot.



pd i dont deer hunt often but when the ducks in KC start eating your mushrooms gimme a shout and we'll take care of it!


----------



## pdqdl (May 1, 2008)

ClimbinArbor said:


> pd i dont deer hunt often but when the ducks in KC start eating your mushrooms gimme a shout and we'll take care of it!



Do they eat shrooms? I wouldn't think so. 

Like turkeys? They are just as bad as the deer. My mother in law has had the gutters broken off the house from the turkeys roosting on them. Sometimes they are out in the front yard threatening to spur you if you don't get out of _their_ space. Not often, jsut somtimes.

Me? I don't hunt much, and neither do the inlaws. Their 60 acres are surrounded by about 1/2 mile on 3 sides by a rich idiot that spent about $1000 per month feeding the deer in the winter. I guess he was making his own private game preserve.

Did you ever hear about the couger that was killed by the police in KC a couple of years ago? It got hit by a car, then cornered in somebody's back yard. We had seen it (or one just like it) on the in-laws place before that happened. We suspected the rich idiot mentioned above had imported one, and turned it loose in the area. No proof of that! Post mortem of the cat showed several cat and dog collars in it's belly! (in addition to deer hide)

But in general, no matter where I have looked for many years: no 'shrooms. Love 'em, too.


----------



## ClimbinArbor (May 1, 2008)

no i wouldnt think ducks eat shrooms either. i can take care of that turkey problem if you clean and the wife cooks lol. cougars are indigenous to the midwest but the were overhunted for the same reasons as wolves were in the north, with the same results.

dont know about kansas but you gotta go fairly deep in the woods to find shrooms in okla. maybe when i go down there next year i can bring ya a gallon baggie for a 650 or a new chipper lol.


----------



## retoid (May 1, 2008)

5 of us picked about 5 times this amount


----------



## pdqdl (May 3, 2008)

It's not enough to gloat about your success, you have to post pic's ?? That's not right! I should have some in my sink too.

Are you going to fry 'em, saute 'em, or cook them in with something else? Please don't tell me that you will batter them and fry! Thats what you do to mushrooms that don't taste good by themselves.


----------



## 046 (May 3, 2008)

man those look good!  



retoid said:


> 5 of us picked about 5 times this amount


----------



## retoid (May 5, 2008)

haha, I'm sorry. I am just proud to have found so many myself. Last year I only found a couple hand fulls.

I have sautee'd some, fried some, baked some, added some to pizza, whatever sounds good.


----------



## Adkpk (May 5, 2008)

We ate our few Saturday night with some fresh pasta. Man they were good. Were still looking. Anybody ever have any luck in the Catskills?


----------



## wdchuck (May 7, 2008)

YES. First time I was looking for them, since I just found out they appear where elm trees are/were, and our place is full of elms, and lo and behold, morels.

I'll be looking for some more now. This is new to me, so far its only been giant puffballs that I've tried, bland but filling.

I'm going to compare photos to what I believe are chanterelles. There are many fungi around here, just identifying will be a new hobby. We'll see about the eating part, would be good to have a more experienced eye around.


----------



## retoid (May 7, 2008)

wdchuck said:


> YES. First time I was looking for them, since I just found out they appear where elm trees are/were, and our place is full of elms, and lo and behold, morels.
> 
> I'll be looking for some more now. This is new to me, so far its only been giant puffballs that I've tried, bland but filling.
> 
> I'm going to compare photos to what I believe are chanterelles. There are many fungi around here, just identifying will be a new hobby. We'll see about the eating part, would be good to have a more experienced eye around.



They grow like crazy in areas here with cottonwoods where the soil is moist. 
Good indications around here are, cottonwoods, skunk cabbage, nettles and wetlands.


----------



## Wood Doctor (May 7, 2008)

Now I know you guys are perfectionists, but doggone it, those elephant ear mushrooms that I picked awhile back are super this year. I nailed about five pounds of them, growing on the end of big cottonwood logs. The logs had been on the ground for a year or two.

I froze over half of them and have been makin' great omelettes and smothering my steaks with the rest, all sliced and chopped into bite-sized pieces. Slurp Slurp!


----------



## retoid (May 7, 2008)

I am also fortunate to live in an area that has Chanterelle's as well. mmmm so good!


----------



## dumbhunter (May 7, 2008)

havent tried finding the chantrell's yet or to see if they are in my area, but when scouting a couple weeks to deer season, bucket fulls, and many of them of the shroom some call coral or staghorn or elkhorn, there was to many to pick!!!!! if you wanted you could fill a truck bed in a day.


----------



## pdqdl (May 8, 2008)

wdchuck said:


> ....
> 
> I'm going to compare photos to what I believe are chanterelles. There are many fungi around here, just identifying will be a new hobby. We'll see about the eating part, would be good to have a more experienced eye around.




Be very careful. I like morels so much I thought I would study up on other mushrooms as well. Changed my mind after I learned how serious a mistake can be.

Getting just one of the wrong kind is usually fatal. Unless things have changed since I last studied up on them, there is no medical treatment for poisoning by the "death angel" mushroom. You eat...you die. It does give you plenty of time to write a will, say goodbye, suffer at great length, etc.

They reportedly taste very good.


----------



## retoid (May 8, 2008)

pdqdl said:


> Be very careful. I like morels so much I thought I would study up on other mushrooms as well. Changed my mind after I learned how serious a mistake can be.
> 
> Getting just one of the wrong kind is usually fatal. Unless things have changed since I last studied up on them, there is no medical treatment for poisoning by the "death angel" mushroom. You eat...you die. It does give you plenty of time to write a will, say goodbye, suffer at great length, etc.
> 
> They reportedly taste very good.



Very true, it is very important to know the mushrooms you are picking before you do. I have not heard of any mushroom harming you just by touch. However it is easy to wipe your nose or touch your mouth after handling mushrooms. Always be aware of what you have touched and wash your hands before touching your face.

Morels are very easy to identify and the aren't many mushrooms that look like morels.
Chantrelles are found in several types and even have a few imposter's.


----------



## Wood Doctor (May 8, 2008)

*Elephant Ear Blunder*

Oops! Sorry, folks. The mushrooms I removed from the end of those cottonwood logs were not elephant ears. They are Oyster mushrooms:




The Elephant Ear mushroom apparently has varieties that can be poisonous. Sorry for the mix-up, but I received several messages advising me that what I picked were not Elephant Ears (despite their size). Seem reasonable?


----------



## retoid (May 8, 2008)

Which is why it's good to be 100% aware of what mushrooms you picked


----------



## pdqdl (May 8, 2008)

Read up on the effects of eating the wrong mushrooms. It's a horrible way to go, it would be like falling out of an airplane with no parachute, but having to wait 2 days to hit the ground. Scared me completely away from trying to learn about anything but Morels.

I'd rather climb dead elms with no bark than pick my own _non-_morel mushrooms out of the woods. I suppose I could eat puffballs, I know what they are.


----------



## younggun (May 10, 2008)

found 40 last weekend, up to $90 a pound if ya sell em'


----------



## retoid (May 10, 2008)

morels $90 a pound?


----------



## ClimbinArbor (May 10, 2008)

surely not where you can find them, but maybe somewhere where you cant....


----------



## Adkpk (May 11, 2008)

Gf just said she saw $70. a lbs. in the grocery in NYC. We are members of the mycological society in the city. We just went on out annual morel hunt just north of the city, 30 min drive, we found a couple but some of the others members scored dozens. May give a better idea of the cost of these rarities. 







What I want to know is has anybody found morels in the Catskill mountains? How about at over 1000ft? The soil up here is clay based with high acidity. The catskills were known for there hemlock population. Nobody in our club seemed to know and we haven't seen one up here yet.


----------



## younggun (May 11, 2008)

that's at auction so not all that common but it dose happen being near the end of the season supply is getting low


----------



## bowtechmadman (May 11, 2008)

Found about 2 dozen today on my property...all within about 200sq ft and covered most of the 20 acres. My two youngsters sure had a good time picking them.


----------

